
Google Researchers Add Attention to Augment Convolutional Neural Networks - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/google-researchers-add-attention-to-augment-convolutional-neural-networks-1490e9c245e1
======
p1esk
Interesting, especially fully attentional modules as alternative to conv
layers (rather than in addition to). I hope they continue playing with it,
especially while evolving better architectures.

